# Just bought a Sears ST-16, questions



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

just got an old sears st-16 for $250. Came with a plow, wheel weights, chains and spare rear tires w/ rims. It has a Tecumseh oh160 engine, which i know will be a huge money pit if it has any ignition problems(new coil:$200 used!!!. I have had it running fine, but when I bought it, it had low oil. Dont know what that could mean, just hoping its fine-I did add oil to it. after I took it off the trailer, there was a small puddle of oil under the transmission, which may be from when i was driving up the trailer at about a 45* angle. Maybe it has a bad plug on the top? Im planning on replacing the transmission oil, but need to check the manual for wjhat weight. Also need to replace the throttle cable,which is currently a coathanger rigged up to the throttle, and put on a new front turf tire (the lawn tire thats on the front now has a broken bead and is cracked up pretty bad, so ill put a turf tire on to match. Overall, its a pretty nice tractor, but it needs some work. Any advice on how to approach the problems I have, and has anyone else worked on these tractors/tecumseh OH engines? Was this a good buy? Thanks in advance! This is my first post on the forum, also. Please excuse any errors


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I dont have much info on the older sears tractors but I bet someone will be able to share some info.
Welcome to the Forum..


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

See if you can find a Sears 917.xxxxxx number somewhere on the tractor.
There are a few Owners Manuals available for a few different numbers.


----------



## motorwiz (Feb 8, 2016)

*RE: ST-16 Buy*

I have been working on mowers and this model for over 35 years. I have parts (including a used good coil), a partially (98%) restored OH160 tractor, and all info/diagrams you may need. I can answer all questions. 

Thanks, 

Dave Pickwell
Kyle, TX
512-268-5385


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

The attached diagram is from the ST-16 (917.25740) Owner's manual. The transaxle takes _"5 qts. of Allstate S.A.E. 30 motor oil for service MM or MS or equivalent"_. The SS-15, SS-16 and ST-16 had the same transaxle.


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I did find a manual online, both an operators manual and an engine service manual. I rigged up a new throttle cable to the old lever, and reseated the old front tire, so I'm in good shape (for now). I'm now almost positive that the oil i saw was from driving onto the trailer. now my only real problems are figuring out a carburetor problem, where when i crank the engine, it spews gas out of the intake of the carb- I ordered a new carb kit for $10 on ebay, so maybe that will help. I think the float or needle is sticking somewhere. Also, it doesn't seem to get enough power to start, which I'm assuming is because it was 18 degrees outside and the battery didn't have enough power to overpower the thick cold oil and turn over the engine. This also was leading to the solenoid engaging, but not powering the starter. when i used a test light, it was bright on the battery side of the solenoid, but very dim on the other side. Does this mean a corroded connection inside the solenoid? A new one is 8 bucks, so no big deal. It has the original one still. And Dave, do you know what the main cause of failure is for the solid state coils? a "new" used one on ebay is around 175-200$, almost what i paid for the tractor. If you have any advice on how to pursue working on this, or things to check for, please let me know. Thanks.


----------

